# I saved the best for last, What is it ?



## shadetree_1

All right all you woodaholics, lets have your best guess as to what kind of wood this! It is abundant in Arizona and NEVER thought of as something you can use !! I'm 65 and with the exception of a few excursions around the country and Saudi Arabia and Russia buiding power plants with Brown&Root Const. I Have lived all my life in Arizona and I have never seen it grow to be over 3" in diameter. So what's your best guess ?


----------



## LoneStar

Tamarisk ?


----------



## shadetree_1

LoneStar said:


> Tamarisk ?



No sir, this is Tamarisk.


----------



## shadetree_1

Joe Rebuild said:


> shadetree_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All right all you woodaholics, lets have your best guess as to what kind of wood this! It is abundant in Arizona and NEVER thought of as something you can use !! I'm 65 and with the exception of a few excursions around the country and Saudi Arabia and Russia buiding power plants with Brown&Root Const. I Have lived all my life in Arizona and I have never seen it grow to be over 3" in diameter. So what's your best guess ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know but can we call it MINE? :rofl2:
Click to expand...


Hey Rob,

I'll send you a piece to put in your world wide " collection " Just the wood now! Not the beer! I don't share MY beer! That's MINE ! If Zoe says that you are a good boy and real cute, I might think about sharing the beer ! But don't count on it !

I'm here to tell you the newbies are going to have a field day with this post ! But they will get to know us eventually! In the mean time they will go nuts !!


----------



## shadetree_1

Joe Rebuild said:


> shadetree_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadetree_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All right all you woodaholics, lets have your best guess as to what kind of wood this! It is abundant in Arizona and NEVER thought of as something you can use !! I'm 65 and with the exception of a few excursions around the country and Saudi Arabia and Russia buiding power plants with Brown&Root Const. I Have lived all my life in Arizona and I have never seen it grow to be over 3" in diameter. So what's your best guess ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know but can we call it MINE? :rofl2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Rob,
> 
> I'll send you a piece to put in your world wide " collection " Just the wood now! Not the beer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im for that what can i send for your Florida collection?
Click to expand...


Whatever you care to add to my Florida collection will be fine my friend ! And if Zoe has Linda's earings done, send them along. I have more goodies to send Zoe, just haven't got that far yet.


----------



## shadetree_1

Joe Rebuild said:


> shadetree_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadetree_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All right all you woodaholics, lets have your best guess as to what kind of wood this! It is abundant in Arizona and NEVER thought of as something you can use !! I'm 65 and with the exception of a few excursions around the country and Saudi Arabia and Russia buiding power plants with Brown&Root Const. I Have lived all my life in Arizona and I have never seen it grow to be over 3" in diameter. So what's your best guess ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know but can we call it MINE? :rofl2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Rob,
> 
> I'll send you a piece to put in your world wide " collection " Just the wood now! Not the beer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LIGHT BEER  anyway :thanx:
Click to expand...


Sorry about the light beer but I'm a light weight old fart ! I think that Toby keith said it best, I'm not as good as I once was but I'm as good once as I ever was!


----------



## scrimman

That looks a lot like Texas Ebony to me.


----------



## LoneStar

Joe Rebuild said:


> LIGHT BEER  anyway :thanx:



You tell him Rob ! Real men drink LITE Beer !!!!!

:teethlaugh:


----------



## DKMD

It does look like Texas ebony or even ironwood, but I'd guess it's some sort of shrub acacia based on the size limitations you mentioned.


----------



## Kevin

Looks like DIW to me too but obviously you wouldn't go that obvious. You come up with some real stumpers Joe. That Sonoran desert has some peculiar stuff and pretty stuff. 

My WAG is Blythe DIW.


----------



## Final Strut

Is it a piece of Creosote Bush maybe?


----------



## kweinert

Joe Rebuild said:


> LIGHT BEER  anyway :thanx:



+1

If you can see through it, it's not worth drinking.







(Note to Kevin: you don't have a dark beer emoticon so I *had *to go off-site for this one :rotflmao3: )


----------



## Kevin

kweinert said:


> If you can see through it, it's not worth drinking.



I'm with you on that one. 

_"I don't always drink beer, but when I do, I prefer a dark beer."

He is, the most interesting admin in the world. "_




'Bout time this thread got derailed properly. 


:teethlaugh:


----------



## Ancient Arborist

I guess sage brush.....


----------



## shadetree_1

Final Strut said:


> Is it a piece of Creosote Bush maybe?



You got it Scott !! I bet you have seen the pen blanks I put on IAP didn't you ?

Creosote Bush it is! Another "trash" wood put to good use! It makes a Fantastic pen !!


----------



## Final Strut

shadetree_1 said:


> Final Strut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a piece of Creosote Bush maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got it Scott !! I bet you have seen the pen blanks I put on IAP didn't you ?
> 
> Creosote Bush it is! Another "trash" wood put to good use! It makes a Fantastic pen !!
Click to expand...


Haha To be very honest I have not seen your blanks on IAP.

I did a google search for Arizona Shrubs and creosote bush just seemed to be a good fit for the color and size that you had mentioned. 

The color in that bank is awesome and I can see where it would make some really nice pens. I may have to hit you up for some of that one day.


----------



## wade

Kevin said:


> Looks like DIW to me too but obviously you wouldn't go that obvious. You come up with some real stumpers Joe. That Sonoran desert has some peculiar stuff and pretty stuff.
> 
> My WAG is Blythe DIW.



What is "DIW"??????????????????????????? Come on guys, you can type another few letters........ Or is this so I won't know what you are talking about??? Maybe "Code" or something. Like, "Don't let Wade know what we are talking about....." Make him Google it.......lol.


----------



## Kevin

wade said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like DIW to me too but obviously you wouldn't go that obvious. You come up with some real stumpers Joe. That Sonoran desert has some peculiar stuff and pretty stuff.
> 
> My WAG is Blythe DIW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is "DIW"??????????????????????????? Come on guys, you can type another few letters........ Or is this so I won't know what you are talking about??? Maybe "Code" or something. Like, "Don't let Wade know what we are talking about....." Make him Google it.......lol.
Click to expand...


Wild Ass Guess

Desert IronWood

SAT

(Sorry About That)


:lolol:


----------



## scrimman

Creosote bush?!?!? You cut into that?!??!?! INTENTIONALLY!?!?!?! 
Man, I remember cutting railroad ties when I was a kid! That creosote sawdust was like napalm! Folks were wondering how I managed to get so badly sunburned in February!


----------



## shadetree_1

scrimman said:


> Creosote bush?!?!? You cut into that?!??!?! INTENTIONALLY!?!?!?!
> Man, I remember cutting railroad ties when I was a kid! That creosote sawdust was like napalm! Folks were wondering how I managed to get so badly sunburned in February!



It gets it's name from the waxy surface on the leaves that prevents moisture loss, that smells somewhat like creosote, there is not really any creosote in the wood or a bad smell to it at all, it's not the same stuff that telephone poles are soaked in ! it doesn't smell near as bad as Ironwood does when you cut it, it's like cutting Roy's favorite wood "Pine"


----------



## shadetree_1

Joe Rebuild said:


> shadetree_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scrimman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Creosote bush?!?!? You cut into that?!??!?! INTENTIONALLY!?!?!?!
> Man, I remember cutting railroad ties when I was a kid! That creosote sawdust was like napalm! Folks were wondering how I managed to get so badly sunburned in February!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gets it's name from the waxy surface on the leaves that prevents moisture loss, that smells somewhat like creosote, there is not really any creosote in the wood or a bad smell to it at all, it's not the same stuff that telephone poles are soaked in ! it doesn't smell near as bad as Ironwood does when you cut it, it's like cutting Roy's favorite wood "Pine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have cut some rosewood that smells like the floor of a circus tent.
Click to expand...


Tell tell me that Desert Ironwood smells like dead cat when you cut or turn it but I think they are nuts !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scrimman

My dad told me once that the bushes were where you got creosote from. Oh well....another old wives' tale shot to Hades......


----------

